# Hand feeding one of my Chihuahua Pups :(



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

They are now 17 days old

The bitch sadly isnt gaining enough weight he.r brothers are around 300g and she is only 135g (she was born at just over 100g).

Her brothers seem to push her out of the way and they get all the milk.

Problem i have is mum is hardly eating anything. I normally have to hand feed her.

So i have decided to handfeed her every few hours.

Here are some pictures


















































Tiny girl 139g


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Good luck with her, she really is tiny


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you
She is really small, She isnt on deaths door showing bones. But i feel if i leave it any longer there could be problems.
I gave her 1lm of whelpie and she had the lot.

She was born bum first and the bag broke while her head was still inside mum, i had to pull her out and that was no easy task.

I can feel myself getting very attached to this little girl


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

SWsarah said:


> Thank you
> She is really small, She isnt on deaths door showing bones. But i feel if i leave it any longer there could be problems.
> I gave her 1lm of whelpie and she had the lot.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you're doing an amazing job. She's a lucky girl to have you to care for her !!!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you its been one of those days today.

Two new tortoise rehomers came in today, so ive been busy collecting them and sorting there housing out.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She looks a very chunky girl considering she weighs so little. I dont blame you for topping her up, I would do the same. Do you really mean she had 1 ml of milk or was that a typo?
How could you not get attached to her shes so cute :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think you're wise to top her up too! She's definitely falling behind, even though I wouldn't expect her to keep pace with the 2 males, she's still not putting enough weight on for a puppy of that age.

Can't you supervise feeding, where you take the mother away from the 2 boys with the little girl and let her eat her fill, before putting the mum back with the boys so they can't push her off and take all the milk???

We did this with our cats. We've spent many an hour sitting on our bed with a queen lying upside down on our knees while stimulating the milk flow for a tiny kitten to feed without having to work too hard.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Shell195 said:


> She looks a very chunky girl considering she weighs so little. I dont blame you for topping her up, I would do the same. Do you really mean she had 1 ml of milk or was that a typo?
> How could you not get attached to her shes so cute :flrt:


Yeah she does look ok, but in realy life she is soooo tiny and much skinnier than her brothers. yep sorry she had 1,0 ml. Good job i have i have good stash of syringes in all different sizes and Whelpie just in case. 
My vet is going to ring me tonight and we are going to talk over the options. I will probably take her in for a check up.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When I handrear puppies that are poor feeders(usually the reason I get given them) I start weaning at 2 weeks of age by soaking puppy food and putting tiny amounts in their mouths, as well as feeding milk formula. Have you tried her on a bit of solid food?
Good luck with her x


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

feorag said:


> I think you're wise to top her up too! She's definitely falling behind, even though I wouldn't expect her to keep pace with the 2 males, she's still not putting enough weight on for a puppy of that age.
> 
> Can't you supervise feeding, where you take the mother away from the 2 boys with the little girl and let her eat her fill, before putting the mum back with the boys so they can't push her off and take all the milk???
> 
> We did this with our cats. We've spent many an hour sitting on our bed with a queen lying upside down on our knees while stimulating the milk flow for a tiny kitten to feed without having to work too hard.


I have tried but mum is a pain in the bum and just will not sit for me. Every time you go near the cage she will jump up. 
Ive tried holding her down and i felt awfull but it just didnt work.
I work from home so im here all the time, else i woudnt breed a dog its a 24/7 thing.
Past litters im have done what you have suggested and it did work but this bitch is a nighmare


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Shell195 said:


> When I handrear puppies that are poor feeders(usually the reason I get given them) I start weaning at 2 weeks of age by soaking puppy food and putting tiny amounts in their mouths, as well as feeding milk formula. Have you tried her on a bit of solid food?
> Good luck with her x


 
Its only today i have decided to hand feed. I feel if i leave it any longer i might run into problems.
I have thought about solid foods but i want to see how we get on with milk for a couple of days and then think about solids, she is just so tiny.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

could you try milk for a few days,
then put a tiny bit of soaked puppy food in and blend it up, kinda like a thin milkshake? 
give her a bit of extra goodness.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't remember the nutrional information for Whelpie, but if it was me, I'd add a couple of drops of ABIDEC vitamins and a teaspoon of natural yoghurt to each half pint of whelpie you make up to help get her the best nutrition and the yoghurt will help with her gut flora.


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> They are now 17 days old
> 
> The bitch sadly isnt gaining enough weight he.r brothers are around 300g and she is only 135g (she was born at just over 100g).
> 
> ...


Awww Sarah, so sorry to hear about the little girl. That is tiny compared to our little girl that is 4 days older who now weighs just under 500g.

She'll pull through and put on the weight i'm sure with your help.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

pigglywiggly said:


> could you try milk for a few days,
> then put a tiny bit of soaked puppy food in and blend it up, kinda like a thin milkshake?
> give her a bit of extra goodness.


Thank you
Yes i might try that



feorag said:


> I can't remember the nutrional information for Whelpie, but if it was me, I'd add a couple of drops of ABIDEC vitamins and a teaspoon of natural yoghurt to each half pint of whelpie you make up to help get her the best nutrition and the yoghurt will help with her gut flora.


Thank you
Ive given her 3 feeds of Whelpie so far and has put on 5g



CE1985F said:


> Awww Sarah, so sorry to hear about the little girl. That is tiny compared to our little girl that is 4 days older who now weighs just under 500g.
> 
> She'll pull through and put on the weight i'm sure with your help.


Thanks hun. Ive had to hand feed pups before but ive never had this happen.
Wow 500g gosh she is doing really well.


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Thanks hun. Ive had to hand feed pups before but ive never had this happen.
> Wow 500g gosh she is doing really well.


 
I'm sure she'll be fine and start to bulk up very soon. :2thumb:

Yep she's a fat so and so! She feeds at every opportunity she has.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Well my vet just rang me.
She agrees with everything that i'm doing and told me not to over do it as we dont want her to stop trying to suckle.
Im going to keep an eye on her weight and do 3-4 feeds in the day and leave her at night.
We will just have to take it day by day.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Many years ago I had a small kitten who just wasn't thriving. he was a singleton and I think he wasn't stimulating his mother's milk to flow sufficiently. So whereas all my kittens gained weight at anything from 5-20g per day, he gained about 5 a day so by the time he was about 13 days he was the smallest kitten I'd ever produced. So I started topping him up every 3 hours through the day. Until he was about 8 months he remained the smallest kitten I'd ever produced and they he just grew and ended up the biggest cat in our household.

I think because you're onto the problem in time and doing your damndest to keep her going until she can eat herself, she'll be fine!

Hope so! :2thumb:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

feorag said:


> Many years ago I had a small kitten who just wasn't thriving. he was a singleton and I think he wasn't stimulating his mother's milk to flow sufficiently. So whereas all my kittens gained weight at anything from 5-20g per day, he gained about 5 a day so by the time he was about 13 days he was the smallest kitten I'd ever produced. So I started topping him up every 3 hours through the day. Until he was about 8 months he remained the smallest kitten I'd ever produced and they he just grew and ended up the biggest cat in our household.
> 
> I think because you're onto the problem in time and doing your damndest to keep her going until she can eat herself, she'll be fine!
> 
> Hope so! :2thumb:


What a lovely story, thank you for telling me x
I will do anything for my animals, they are my world. I would stay up all night and be with her all day if it was needed.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sarah, that little pup couldn't be in better hands! You are great with your dogs, I know & have been told, so I am sure the little girl pup will start to gain weight with your care hun! 

I know from experience, that when things start to look a bit ropey or an animal becomes ill, our knowledge leaves us & our brains hit pause! I think thats just our love for our animals making us stop rational thinking.

Let us know how the little girl gets on hun. x


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> Sarah, that little pup couldn't be in better hands! You are great with your dogs, I know & have been told, so I am sure the little girl pup will start to gain weight with your care hun!
> 
> I know from experience, that when things start to look a bit ropey or an animal becomes ill, our knowledge leaves us & our brains hit pause! I think thats just our love for our animals making us stop rational thinking.
> 
> Let us know how the little girl gets on hun. x


Aww thank you
You know me animal mad!! i'll do anything for them.
she lost a few grams when i weighed her this morning, i gave her a couple of ml and she was back to normal.
She is healthy but i dont want to leave it any longer.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> Aww thank you
> You know me animal mad!! i'll do anything for them.
> she lost a few grams when i weighed her this morning, i gave her a couple of ml and she was back to normal.
> She is healthy but i dont want to leave it any longer.


Your judgement is great Sarah, I know that, you know that. Give the little girly a squidge from me!


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

Aww :flrt: she seems in great hands, I'm very sure the little 'un will soon grow to be not so little!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you

Well today ive been feeding her up, she has also been feeding from mum. Ive taken her brothers away so she can feed.

Ive just weighed her after a feed and she is now 148g, when i first weighed her yesterday she was 136g,so 12 grams in 24 hours, i'm very pleased. She is a very healthy little girl just soooo tiny.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Just a quick update
My little girl is doing really well, she is 3 weeks old today.
yesterday i started her on puppy food mixed in with milk and she went mad for it

im hand feeding every 4 hours

161g now











































with her mum and brothers


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

SorryI doulbe posted.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sure she will thrive.

My daughters little jrt x chi was only 400grms at 6-7 weeks old and is 7 months now and still only around 750grms.

He's tiny here is a link to his pic when he was 8 weeks old. He doesn't look much bigger than your girl in this pic.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...77321-warning-about-frontline-spot-small.html


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

saxon said:


> I'm sure she will thrive.
> 
> My daughters little jrt x chi was only 400grms at 6-7 weeks old and is 7 months now and still only around 750grms.
> 
> ...


 
Aww he is so cute
My puppy was born at over 100g, she is being pushed out of the way by her brothers. Now im hand feeding she is gaining weight really well and thriving.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

excellent news she`s starting to blossom, trouble is you`ll be that attached you`ll have to keep her!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations - she's doing brilliantly! :2thumb:

And she's a very pretty girl, I have to say! :flrt:

Piggly's right - these ones that we worry about and have to help are much harder to let go - I kept Harry and that was never my intention!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fantastic news:no1: She is very cute:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great to hear she is coming along well Sarah! :2thumb:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

She looks great  Well done, I can't wait for the next update!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you all
I know im going to get attached, my husband can see it already.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

SWsarah said:


> Thank you all
> I know im going to get attached, my husband can see it already.


Trust me - it's extremely hard not to!!

Single babies and babies that you have to assist feed are incredibly hard to send away from you when the time comes, because you have that closer bond with them than with the other kittens.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sure hubby won't mind another one though, afterall they are only small, he wont' even notice she's still there when her brothers are gone to their new homes.

Can I ask have you ever had such a small pup neutered, when they are old enough of course, we are scared to have LeStat neutered because he's so small!
We had that scare when he reacted to the drontal and frontline and Anne-Marie is terrified he might die if he is put under an aneasthetic.
He only had sedatives to have his bloods and other tests done when he was a tiny baby!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She is stunningly adorable!!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

feorag said:


> Trust me - it's extremely hard not to!!
> 
> Single babies and babies that you have to assist feed are incredibly hard to send away from you when the time comes, because you have that closer bond with them than with the other kittens.


I know ive hand reared before but i have 10 dogs already



saxon said:


> I'm sure hubby won't mind another one though, afterall they are only small, he wont' even notice she's still there when her brothers are gone to their new homes.
> 
> Can I ask have you ever had such a small pup neutered, when they are old enough of course, we are scared to have LeStat neutered because he's so small!
> We had that scare when he reacted to the drontal and frontline and Anne-Marie is terrified he might die if he is put under an aneasthetic.
> He only had sedatives to have his bloods and other tests done when he was a tiny baby!


She will be tiny
I have her grandmother here also, so it will be 3rd generation. We will see.
No ive never had a small pup neutered. 



Amalthea said:


> She is stunningly adorable!!


Thank you

We are off to the vets tomorrow to have a check up.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I know LeStat is a X breed but what would you expect an adult to weigh and at what age would he be deemed fully grown...we have lots of experience iwth dogs having bred sibes and rough collies but never even owned something this small before!
We've always owned bigger breeds.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Just a quick update
My girl is doing really well 
She suckles off mum but i still top her up from 6am to 11pm every 4 hours with what see needs.

She is now 230g and rising every day. She is a very healthy puppy
She is the one in the middle


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, bless her - she really does look like she's catching up! :2thumb:

Great news! : victory:


----------



## chamlover (Jan 7, 2007)

Just caught up on this thread, So pleased she is doing so well.
I know just how much hard work is involved in hand rearing , I did it 8 years ago and even though she wasnt going to be the one I was keeping from the litter I just couldnt let her go. 
We still have a special bond 8 years on 
Good luck with her


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fantastic news Sarah hun! She looks like she is catching her brothers up very well indeed. She's a credit to you.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you
yes she is catching up really well with her brothers
She has never been a weak puppy, she has always been healthy. Just needed a helping hand


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What cuties:flrt:The little girl isnt so little anymore:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She's definitely giving her big brothers a run for their money now!! Getting BIG (well, in chihuahua puppy terms *lol*)!! Well done!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> Thank you
> yes she is catching up really well with her brothers
> She has never been a weak puppy, she has always been healthy. Just needed a helping hand


Soooooo, is she a keeper??? :whistling2: hehe


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> Soooooo, is she a keeper??? :whistling2: hehe


No im not keeping her
I would love to but i have 10 chihuahuas and i dont want to keep her for keeping sake. 
I have just started her on soaked royal canin and she went mental for it this morning. YAY so more hand feeding


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Last update
She is now 8 weeks old and had her first injection
She has been vet checked twise and in full health, she goes to her new home tomorrow.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

She's about the same size LeStat was when he was 8 weeks old.

What did you use to worm her? 
We're still wary of worming LeStat as he had that reaction to drontal when he was 8-9 weeks old.
He's 8 months old now and still only 800grms.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

saxon said:


> She's about the same size LeStat was when he was 8 weeks old.
> 
> What did you use to worm her?
> We're still wary of worming LeStat as he had that reaction to drontal when he was 8-9 weeks old.
> He's 8 months old now and still only 800grms.


 
I use panacur 2.5% with no problems


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, bless her - she's quite delightful! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She is super adorable!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wish she was coming to live with me, shes beautiful:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> Last update
> She is now 8 weeks old and had her first injection
> She has been vet checked twise and in full health, she goes to her new home tomorrow.
> 
> image


Aww bless, look at her & Harry!

That scratch is still looks bad on Harry's cheek hun, hope you get some answers! x


----------

